# MK6 knock sensor



## ershovici (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey guys,
I just got an error code P0332 and a check engine light on my 2012 Jetta 2.5 5 cylinder. Internet search shows it to be knock sensor issue. 

Can anyone tell me where the sensor is located and whether my car has one or two knock sensors?
Main question is whether I need to lift car or is the sensor located on front of the engine?
Or maybe anyone has a diagram, instructions, or a link to video?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

ershovici said:


> Hey guys,
> I just got an error code P0332 and a check engine light on my 2012 Jetta 2.5 5 cylinder. Internet search shows it to be knock sensor issue.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where the sensor is located and whether my car has one or two knock sensors?
> ...


All 07K 2.5l engines have two knock sensors; both are on the backside of the block, beneath the exhaust manifold.
You can reach them from beneath the car; you just need to remove the axle splash shield.

The green and grey electrical connectors for the sensors are on the driverside of the engine, just below the oil cap.
P0332 should be the fault associated with Sensor 2 (G66) which is the gray connector.

When you replace the sensor, be sure you're tightening the bolt to _exactly_ 20Nm. 
If it's not tightened to spec, it could cause the sensor to malfunction.

Heck, you may not even need a new sensor. 
Check the see if the correct bolt is tightened to spec and tighten if necessary.

Good luck.


----------

